# Petrus Reposado No. 6000 Cigar Review - Decent Value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't remember how much I paid for this, but I'm sure it wasn't much. Appearance was ineteresting; nice reddish color, but with prominent veins ...

Read the full review here: Petrus Reposado No. 6000 Cigar Review - Decent Value


----------

